# Anybody try the new Radial Tone Bone Vienna Chorus ?



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

I am in the market for an analog chorus (the current front runner being the MXR M134 (big yellow one)). Anybody take the new Radial chorus for a drive ? What did you think ?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have one. highly recommended.

dead quiet. small, light weight, affordable. flawless construction.

two entirely separate, footswitchable chorus circuits.

personally, i love the sound but, of course, that aspect is subjective.

-dh


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Didn't even know about this unit, but will check it out.


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

Can you get that rich warm analog sound out of it ? I am talking about old Rush guitar sounds (not the cold digital sounding chorus on later Rush) .


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

valen said:


> Can you get that rich warm analog sound out of it ? I am talking about old Rush guitar sounds (not the cold digital sounding chorus on later Rush) .


...that is the essential design concept behind the vienna chorus - vintage bucket brigade analog richness and warmth.

-dh


----------

